# Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?



## chmo (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen 

Diese Thema wurde zwar in unterschiedlichen Threads bereits teilweise angesprochen, jedoch klare Erfahrungswerte sind noch nicht abgegeben worden. 

Also ich bin immer noch an meinen GFK Teichbau und werde am Freitag meine Filterkammern betonieren. Danach gehts weiter mit meinen 2 Pflanzenfilterteichen und dem Hauptteich. Da das Bodenablaufrohr untermeinen Pflanzenteichen durchgeht, stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie werden diese am sichersten eingebettet. Aus einzelnen Diskussionen habe ich entnommen dass es bevorzugt wird im Sand eingebettet zu werden, da einbetoniert die Gefahr besteht dass es eher mal lecklaufen könnte. 

laut meinem Kollegen (Polier) sollte es jedoch einbetoniert werden. Es ist klar, dass durch Temperatureinflüssen die Materialien unterschiedlich arbeiten, jedoch sei dies vernachlässigbar. Auch eine Einwicklung mit Vlies ist nicht nötig. Und sollte ein Rohr mal defekt sein, würde der beton nach einer gewissen zeit wieder die Wasserisolierende Wirkung haben, wobei bei der Sand Variante mein heiss geliebter Abbauhammer wieder zum Einsatz käme. 

Also habt Ihr vielleicht Erfahrungswerte, positiv wie auch negativ? 

Thanks und Gruss Chris


----------



## Haitu (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

Hallo,



			
				chmo schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einzelnen Diskussionen habe ich entnommen dass es bevorzugt wird im Sand eingebettet zu werden, da einbetoniert die Gefahr besteht dass es eher mal lecklaufen könnte.



nicht lecklaufen würde ich sagen, sonder reißen und zwar nach innen.

Beim Verlegen von KG-Rohr, auch im Sand, ist es usus, nach dem Einschieben des Rohres in die Muffe das Rohr wieder 1cm zurückzuziehen um hier Platz für Bewegung zuzulassen.

Erfahrung mit dem Einbetonieren von Rohren habe ich natürlich nicht, weil ich das niemals machen würde. Ich sehe auch den Sinn nicht.
Eine Aussage wie: Wenn das Rohr einmal defekt wird übernimmt der Hohlraum des Betons die Aufgabe des Rohres ist meiner Meinung nach Unsinn.
Ein ordentlich in Sand gebettetes KG- oder PVC-Druckrohr wird nicht defekt.


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

Hallo  


 


			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ordentlich in Sand gebettetes KG- oder PVC-Druckrohr wird nicht defekt.


----------



## chmo (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

Hallo Otto

Erstmals danke für Deinen Input. Habe mich noch kurz direkt bei einem einem KG Rohr Hersteller informiert. Normalerweise werden die KG Rohre in Sand gebettet, ausser in der Horizontallage werden, können sie auch einbetoniert werden. Zugleich spricht auch nichts dagegen, die Rohre vertikal ein in ein Bodenfundament ein zu betonieren. 

Habe noche ein interessantes Dokument gefunden. 





Gruss Chris


----------



## jochen (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

Hallo Chris,

ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum du ein KG-Rohr einbetonieren willst?

Für das Geld kannst du dir andere, wesentlich nützlichere Sachen  kaufen.

Du kannst den Bodenablaufkörper mit Beton fixieren,
Das KG-Rohr legst du auf eine 10cm Sandschicht und füllst es gut ein, auf dem Rohr wiederum eine Sandabdeckung von 10-15cm, das genügt vollkommen.


----------



## geecebird (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6614 :


----------



## chmo (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablaufrohr einbetonieren oder nicht?*

Hallo Jochen 

Ich will nicht unbedingt das Rohr einbetonieren! Ich war einfach unsicher und vor lauter lesen in den letzten 2 -3 Monate verliert Mann/Fau oder einfach ich den Überblick.  Also ich hatte schon vieles gelesen jedoch nicht die richtige Antwort gefunden oder einfach gewisse Threads nicht bis zum Ende verfolgt. 

Hallo Sven

Danke. genau diesen Thread habe ich gesucht. Habe meine Antworten gefunden. 


Gruss Chris


----------

